# New 40 gallon tank questions



## luver_of_fish (Mar 3, 2009)

I have just aquired a 40 gallon tank (for free :cheer2 that I want to set up as a NPT. The measurements of the tank are 36" x 15" x 16". One thing I need to get for this tank is a light. I can get this 30" light from a nearby friend for $40. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+11418&pcatid=11418 Do you think it will work OK? This tank will be in a room with a lot of indirect light because of several windows, but will have no access to direct sunlight.

I was planing on using my 40-60 AquaTech filter and possibly a Penguin550 powerhead or just the powerhead depending on your input.

The other thing I was wondering about was fish. With this tank I finally have the chance to try some new types of fish and not just community fish which, except for my goldies and betta, is all I have ever had. I would really like to try some semi-aggresive fish or perhaps some chichlids. I understand that some chichlids are not very good for plants, but some, like cockatoo chiclids, actually need plants for hiding. I also looked at discus, but they sounded like they may be a little harder to keep up. Anyway, I was just hoping for some advice on some new types of fish that would do well in a planted tank.


----------



## luver_of_fish (Mar 3, 2009)

No thoughts?


----------



## Dustymac (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi,
I have two aquariums with 36" light fixtures and one of them I highly recommend. It's an All-glass from Drs. Foster and Smith, number CD-930650. Your friend's fixture might be perfect but without more information, it's hard to say. Considering it's only 30" long, how will it be suspended over the tank. Does it have the right amount of light? Are the bulbs easy to find and replace? What about energy consumption? A few dollars saved up front might be costly in the end.

A filter with just floss, and perhaps some charcoal, is pretty handy in the beginning when the water is full of leached nutrients from the substrate, but I find that submerged powerheads work fine once the tank is established.

As for fish, other than Angels, I've only had one Cichlid in an NPT - a mbuna Bumblebee, and he trashed the substrate. Some days the water was so murky I couldn't find him, and when I did, if fish could smile, he had a big one. Definitely look for Cichlids that don't dig!


----------



## luver_of_fish (Mar 3, 2009)

> how will it be suspended over the tank


The tank has a glass versa top cover so the light will sit on top of that.



> Does it have the right amount of light?


It would be 65 watts, so it would be about 1.6 wpg. I thought if I were to keep the plants more center toward the center and perhaps put only low-light plants around the edges since it is a few inches too short.



> Are the bulbs easy to find and replace?


I would have to check on the bulbs. They are available through Drs. Foster and Smith, but I will check around.



> I have two aquariums with 36" light fixtures and one of them I highly recommend. It's an All-glass from Drs. Foster and Smith, number CD-930650


My friend actually has one of these as well (although it is only 30") for $40, but it would only have 55 watts of light, less than the other strip so I figured the other strip would be better.

I was at a LFS yesterday that had a 36" T-5 HO light strip he would sell for $60. I will have to get some more info on it too.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

luver_of_fish said:


> I have just aquired a 40 gallon tank. This tank will be in a room with a lot of indirect light because of several windows, but will have no access to direct sunlight.
> 
> I was planing on using my 40-60 AquaTech filter and possibly a Penguin550 powerhead or just the powerhead depending on your input.
> 
> The other thing I was wondering about was fish. With this tank I finally have the chance to try some new types of fish and not just community fish which, except for my goldies and betta, is all I have ever had. I would really like to try some semi-aggresive fish or perhaps some chichlids. I understand that some chichlids are not very good for plants, but some, like cockatoo chiclids, actually need plants for hiding. I also looked at discus, but they sounded like they may be a little harder to keep up. Anyway, I was just hoping for some advice on some new types of fish that would do well in a planted tank.


With a 40 gal and the nice lighting you're providing (window light plus 1.6 watts/gal), I think your project has real potential.

As to soil underlayer, I recommend 1 inch or less of Miracle Grow's Organic Choice. I've had less problems with this soil than others. Make sure you add lots of plants!

As to fish, the world is open to you! You could add the ordinary Tetras, but much more interesting are the Tanganyikan cichlids (e.g., Julidochromis ornatus, Lamprologus leleupi, etc). Then there are the Kribensis and Apistogamma species. All these species don't get too big, are hardy, and go well with plants. You'll love watching their behavior spawning behavior. Then you can add a few Tetras or Neon Rainbowfish to provide color. These fish are midwater swimmers, while the others are mainly bottom dwellers.

I would either get a good book on fish, join an aquarium society, or seek out an aquarium store that can help you with your fish selection. There are plenty of interesting fish that will fit in a 40 gal and won't bother the plants.


----------

